
A brief guide to mathematical writing [pdf] - spacehacker
http://www.pamitc.org/documents/mermin.pdf
======
spacehacker
I also found the advice for technical writing at the end of this MIT lecture
by Professor Patrick Winston to be very valuable:
[https://youtu.be/bQI0OmJPby4?t=2703](https://youtu.be/bQI0OmJPby4?t=2703)

